# Operation BBQ for our Troops Completed



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 10, 2008)

Myself, Kloset BBQer, and Rob (U2CanQue) cooked for over 400 National Guard Reservists and their families from the 135 MP co. in Chagrin Falls the last two days.  These guys and gals are being deployed in December for Iraq.  We cooked 300lbs of butts and about 150 or so lbs of brisket and Kloset made some kick-ass beans with some brisket that one of the helper started to shred, thinking it was pork :roll: , and we made some slaw.  My Klose was jammed full so it was a good thing Rob brought his FE100 to fit the rest in.  Everything turned out great!!  These guys were extremely appreciative of us donating our time and some materials to give them a great day to spend with their families before heading out for deployment. It give you a great feeling to be able to do a small part to make this happen for them.  Everything went extremely smooth.  Quantities were dead on as everything got eaten up to the last moment.  Can't wait to do the next one.  If any of you ever get the opportunity to do one of these...take advantage of it.  

Here are some pics.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 10, 2008)

Bubba, that was a great deal! Looks like you really feed the masses! I know what you mean about how appreciative they are. I have cooked a couple of times for MUCH smaller groups and they are real happy when you do so! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 10, 2008)

Great job....I cooked yesterday for a fundraiser for Jamie
from Roadkill Grill...the guy who had the stroke...we made
well more than 9000 bucks for his medical bills.


----------



## Griff (Aug 10, 2008)

Good on ya' guys.


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 10, 2008)

Well done!

What a great thing to do for all those troops. Thats just awesome!!!


----------



## TheCook (Aug 10, 2008)

Bubba,

How do you get involved in something like this?  I would be interested.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 10, 2008)

Back when I was in Nam...

Seriousy, there is a post a few down and I answered it.  Check with USO.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 11, 2008)

WOW...thanks for the invite...Chag Falls is like 20 minutes away. :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 11, 2008)

Good job guys!!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 11, 2008)

Perhaps you should read your own forum.  Besides, I thought you were at the Greenbriar washing Steve Raichlin's car.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 11, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Perhaps you should read your own forum.  Besides, I thought you were at the Greenbriar washing Steve Raichlin's car.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 11, 2008)

That was a large crowd.  

Nice work for a good cause.


----------



## Smokin' Brothers BBQ (Aug 11, 2008)

Nick wrote:
 Bubba, 
How do you get involved in something like this? I would be interested.
_________________

Nick,  and anyone interrested in helping at a "BBQ for the Troops"
Please check out the Web Site,  http://www.bbqforourtroops.com/
There will be dates posted and contact info at the bottom of the page.
   Thank you Uncle Bubba, Kloset BBQer, U2CanQue, and the local volunteers from the Chagrin Falls Fire Dept. 
You made this day special for the Soldiers and their Families.......
Dave


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 11, 2008)

Great job you guys, the food looked awesome!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 11, 2008)

It was a lot of work but it was great to be able to give back something to the troops who were doing so much for out country.  They were all extremely appreciative.  It was very humbling to see these troops and their families.  It really hits home when you get to see these folks up front.  I saw several women who were pregnant and were going to have to raise their newborns without Daddy for some time.  How tough that must be for the wives and fathers.  These were a great bunch of people who couldn't have been happier about something as simple as a backyard barbecue.  To me this is what Barbecue is all about.

It was a lot of work and I really enjoyed cooking with Rob and Kevin.  We kind of had the Old School - HighTech thing going on with the Klose and Fast Eddy.  Both pits turned out fantastic BBQ.  I wish I had more shots of the next day but my camera battery ran out at the worst possible time.  Anywere here is a brief slide show of the prep through loading all that meat on the smokers.

Dave, thank your for organizing this.  I look forward to the next event we can volunteer at.  Nothing better than seeing Troops, Police, Firemen, and Barbecuers all working together.

Here's to the 135th MP's and all our troops with special prayers for a safe return home for all of them.



<embed src="http://p.webshots.com/flash/smallslideshow.swf" flashvars="playList=http%3A%2F%2Fcommunity.webshots.com%2Fslideshow%2Fmeta%2F565346053IXdCfl%3Finline%3Dtrue&inlineUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fcommunity.webshots.com%2FinlinePhoto%3FalbumId%3D565346053%26src%3Ds%26referPage%3Dhttp%3A%2F%2Fgood-times.webshots.com%2Fslideshow%2F565346053IXdCfl&postRollContent=http%3A%2F%2Fp.webshots.com%2Fflash%2Fws_postroll.swf&shareUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fgood-times.webshots.com%2Fslideshow%2F565346053IXdCfl&audio=on&audioVolume=33&autoPlay=false&transitionSpeed=5&startIndex=0&panzoom=on&deployed=true" menu="false" quality="best" width="425" height="384" name="WebshotsSlideshowPlayer" base="http%3A%2F%2Fp.webshots.com%2Fflash%2F" wmode="opaque" allowScriptAccess="always" loop="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http%3A%2F%2Fwww.macromedia.com%2Fgo%2Fgetflashplayer"></embed>

Operation BBQ For The Troops - Ohio


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice job guys.....
Who supplied the big Lang???? :roll:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 11, 2008)

Rag,

The Lang Pit is David Waun's, the Ohio coordinator for BBQ for the Troops.  David cooked at another location (Newton Falls, OH) for approximately 250 troops and their families.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great job for a great cause guys!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 11, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Rag,
> 
> The Lang Pit is David Waun's, the Ohio coordinator for BBQ for the Troops.  David cooked at another location (Newton Falls, OH) for approximately 250 troops and their families.



Dallas, this was a jab at me.  Some analpore at Franklin came up to me and looked at my pit and said "hey, that's just like a Lang".  They busted my balls all weekend about it.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 11, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":39pcq71o]Rag,
> 
> The Lang Pit is David Waun's, the Ohio coordinator for BBQ for the Troops.  David cooked at another location (Newton Falls, OH) for approximately 250 troops and their families.



Dallas, this was a jab at me.  Some analpore at Franklin came up to me and looked at my pit and said "hey, that's just like a Lang".  They busted my balls all weekend about it.[/quote:39pcq71o]
Sign said custom built by Lang for Uncle...


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 11, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":1nd4l970]Rag,
> 
> The Lang Pit is David Waun's, the Ohio coordinator for BBQ for the Troops.  David cooked at another location (Newton Falls, OH) for approximately 250 troops and their families.



Dallas, this was a jab at me.  Some analpore at Franklin came up to me and looked at my pit and said "hey, that's just like a Lang".  They busted my balls all weekend about it.[/quote:1nd4l970]

Oh, I didn't get the inside joke.  There actually was a Lang at the armory on Saturday night.  That's what I thought he was talking about, although now that I think about it I didn't recall any Langs in the pictures we posted.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 11, 2008)

It truly was an honor to do this Lt. Santiago.  Thank you and your troops for the sacrifices that you are currently and will be making on behalf of our country.  It is truly appreciated by everyone here.

Please bookmark this site and drop in on us from time to time and let us know how you are doing.  We'll keep you and all our troops in our thoughts and prayers until you all return safely home.

Dallas


----------



## U2CANQUE (Aug 11, 2008)

Indeed....it was a pleasure to do the event.....you guys were a lot of fun to be around....and the extra hands that came in from the fire department, police department was an added bonus......now, you think the send off was grand....I have this young boy who has started to hit up his bbq sponsors for when you come back.....

Look forward to hearing about your troops while they are away.....

See you at the send off....

Rob


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 12, 2008)

450 lbs OF MEAT FOR 400 GUYS???????? How much leftover did you have???????  I would have come , but It was my weekend off and I golfed all day. I was tired!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 12, 2008)

Nothing left over.  Everything was eaten.  Those guys can eat!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 12, 2008)

Woodman said:
			
		

> 450 lbs OF MEAT FOR 400 GUYS???????? How much leftover did you have???????  I would have come , but It was my weekend off and I golfed all day. *I was tired*!



Waaaaa   waaaaaa.  Go change your tampon. :roll:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 12, 2008)

You guys should be very proud of your selfs and all who helped.  It is a great cause and well worth the time.  Thank you for caring about our troups.


----------

